# recipes for redfish



## proredfish (Jul 4, 2014)

I need a few new recipes for redfish, any ideas?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Redfish Courtbouillon
Another version of Courtbouillon.Enjoy.
1/2 purple onion chopped
2 Jap's seeded and diced
1 bunch green onion chopped
1 green bell pepper chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
6 roma tomatoes chopped
1 stick real butter
1 can chicken stock


6 Redfish fillets ( cut about 3 fingers wide)seasonsed with Tony's. 
Sautee Veg's and garlic in olive oil bout 10 mins
Add tomatoes cook another 20 mins
Add favorite seasonings(salt-pepper-red pepper-basil-oregano)
Add stick of butter cook another 10 mins
Add chicken stock [email protected] med high heat and reduce liquid to half.(20 mins)

Add Redfish by laying them into the above mixture.Make sure fillets are covered with sauce and reduce heat ,cover and simmer for 15 mins. DO NOT STIR AND BREAK UP FISH.
serve with "GARY'S DIRTY RICE" and garlic toast.
Ces't Bon


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

waterwolf said:


> Redfish Courtbouillon
> Another version of Courtbouillon.Enjoy.
> 1/2 purple onion chopped
> 2 Jap's seeded and diced
> ...


No white wine?


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

salt & pepper lil olive oil squeeze of lime on half shell MMMM GOOD


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> No white wine?


Bet it would be good with white wine and some lemon juice...


----------



## proredfish (Jul 4, 2014)

Great thanks gonna try them this weekend


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Cut filets into smaller pieces, moisten and dredge in hooters hotwing flour.

Deep fry and coat with their hotwing sauce.

Put it on a burger bun with lettuce, tomato and ranch.


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Blacken in cast iron pan with 1/2 stick of butter
cover filets on both sides with;
paprika
cayenne 
black pepper 
garlic powder
onion powder
cumin
a little cinnamon
salt

Make sauce to cover filets;
Butter and flour to make a roux
chopped garlic and onions
heavy cream
bay scollpos 
crabmeat
cayenne and black pepper

all on a bed of brown rice.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Redfish Au Gratin...15 minutes and you're eating a great meal!
1. Line baking pan with foil.
2. Coat both sides of filet with melted butter and lime/lemon juice.
3. Lightly coat both sides with plain bread crumbs.
4. Lightly salt and pepper.
5. Add sliced black olives to top side.
6. Cover with grated sharp cheddar until filet can't be seen.
7. Add more sliced olives and maybe chopped jalapeÃ±o's on top of cheese.
8. Cook in oven on LOW BROIL for 10-13 minutes.
Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

use your own judgement and tweaks but here is my two favorite ways.

half shell:
rub fillet down with favorite seasoning
place 4-5 pats of butter on fillet
slice a tomato into 4-5 slices and place on top of butter (it's okay to overlap slices)
season tomatoes 
cook on indirect heat for 20-30 minutes and squeeze a lemon over fish right before you pull it off the grill

the tomatoes and fish are amazing together. 


stuffed redfish:
take a redfish filet, cut off the thin part of the meat by the tail
rub down with olive oil and season
take your favorite crab cake stuffing or boudin and shrimp (dice up cooked shrimp add to boudin) and place a "small" amount (couple spoonfuls) in the middle of filet and then roll the filet from tail end to head end, overlap slightly and place a few toothpicks in the meat to hold it together. the fish should not split when cooking, i've never had it split, but things do happen. bake the fish and take a temp reading of the stuffing to whatever degree mark that makes you feel safe. pull from the oven, plate, and then make a butter cream sauce or your favorite seafood sauce and pour it right over the stuffed redfish.

sorry i don't have an exact amount for any of this stuff.


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

Grill On the half shell. Season with your favorite rub, spread a heavy layer of real mayonnaise all over the meat( not MiracleWhip). Put it on the pit with the scales down and grill it up!!!


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

take 2 tablespoons of butter and melt, add 2 table spoons of mayo and mix with butter spread over fish, sprinkle with garlic powder,and parmasean cheese and bake..


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

Redfish filets
Small or large can of Frenchâ€™s fried onion rings (depending on the number of filets)
Either Ranch or Honey Mustard dressing

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Crush onion rings in a bowl. Put the dressing and fish in another bowl and coat the fish on both sides. Put the fish in the onion rings and coat both sides. Lay the fish in an oiled or buttered pan and bake for 10-15 minutes until the fish is done and flaky.


----------

